
Messaging app Telegram added 5m new users the day after WhatsApp outage - drungli
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/24/telegram-messaging-app-whatsapp-down-facebook
======
opmea
People is too dependent on these messaging systems so they rather install two
apps to prevent outages.

Google should be doing massive Hangouts marketing to try to get some users but
they remain silent after being defeated.

HO is subpar and has lots of syncronization problems between devices. They add
features nobody wants (sms integration) and ignore requests (appear
disconnected, status messages).

~~~
drungli
Privacy is becoming quite an issue lately, so simple apps like this one are
very welcome.

